# Presseerklärung des IVNM - Jugendschutz



## Heiko (13 August 2002)

Presseerklärung des IVNM zur aktuellen Fassung des Jugendmedienschutz-Staatsvertrages (JMStV)

Berlin, den 13.08.2002

Am 08.08.2002 ist der JMStV von den Staatskanzleichefs der Länder verabschiedet worden. Seit heute steht die aktuelle Fassung – allerdings noch ohne Begründung – zur Verfügung.

„Die Folgen für den Jugendschutz in Deutschland sind katastrophal: Aufgrund der Regelungen im JMStV wird die Umsetzung und Durchführung des Jugendschutzes in Deutschland unmöglich gemacht“, kritisiert Vorstandsvorsitzender des IVNM (Interessenverband Neue Medien) Jan Ginhold. „Der JMStV in der derzeitigen Fassung macht es für deutsche Unternehmen zu einer wirtschaftlichen Notwendigkeit, ihre Tätigkeit  einzustellen oder ihren Unternehmenssitz in das Ausland zu verlegen.“

Die Staatskanzleichefs haben eine Kommission für Jugendschutz (KJM) geschaffen, die die Kontrolle der Internet-Angebote übernehmen soll. Berücksichtigung bei der Entscheidungsfindung der KJM findet lediglich eine Entscheidung einer anerkannten Freiwillige Selbstkontrollorganisation.
Darüber hinaus soll in Zukunft die KJM für die Anerkennung von Jugendschutzprogrammen zuständig sein. Ob hierunter reine Filtersysteme zu verstehen sind oder auch eine Anerkennung von Altersverifikationssystemen (AVS) erforderlich sein wird, wird sich hoffentlich aus der Begründung zum JMStV ergeben.


Zwar besteht grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit durch die Unternehmen, durch die Mitgliedschaft in einer Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle einen gewissen Rechtsschutz gegenüber der KJM und dem Staat zu erlangen; dieser Rechtsschutz entfällt jedoch gem. § 20 Abs. 5 JMStV dann, wenn besagte Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle keine Anerkennung durch die KJM beantragt und erhalten hat. Stellungnahmen und Entscheidungen der Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle haben nur dann Gewicht, wenn diese die Anerkennung gem. § 19 Abs. 3 JMStV erhalten hat. Ist dies nicht der Fall, hat eine solche Entscheidung keinen Wert, wird von der KJM nicht für die Beurteilung des Sachverhalts herangezogen.
Damit ist es für die im Internet tätigen Unternehmen auch irrelevant, dass die fsm ihre Tätigkeit weiterführen will, da unter den gegebenen Umständen ein Antrag auf Anerkennung der fsm laut Auskunft des Vorstandsvorsitzenden Dr. Arthur Waldenberger wahrscheinlich nicht gestellt werden wird.

Ohne Jugendschutzbeauftragten kann ein Unternehmen in Deutschland jedoch keine erotischen Inhalte im Internet anbieten; der Ersatz des Jugendschutzbeauftragten durch Mitgliedschaft in einer Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle bietet den Unternehmen jedoch keine Rechtssicherheit, so dass eine solche Mitgliedschaft für die Unternehmen ohne Nutzen ist.
Um im internationalen Wettbewerb bestehen zu können, wird es zukünftig somit erforderlich sein, den Sitz des Unternehmens in ein Land zu verlagern, in dem es derartige Auflagen nicht gibt. 

Deutschland ist das Land mit den strengsten Jugendschutzvorschriften. Derartige Regelungen existieren im Ausland nicht. Die Folge des JMStV ist also, dass entweder ehemals deutsche Unternehmen ihre Angebote ungeschützt aus dem Ausland im Internet zur Verfügung stellen, oder ausländische Unternehmen den deutschen Markt übernehmen und ebenfalls ungeschützte Inhalte zur Verfügung stellen.

Ginhold: „Der Staat ignoriert, dass es sich bei dem Internet um ein globales Medium handelt, dessen Regeln nicht national festgelegt werden können. Wir wollten an der Fassung des JMStV aktiv mitwirken und mit dem Staat zusammenarbeiten, um einen effektiven Jugendschutz zu gewährleisten. Unsere Anregungen und Vorschläge sind jedoch ignoriert worden.“

Geschäftsführerin Astrid Hilgemann ergänzt: „Damit ist der Jugendschutz in Deutschland quasi abgeschafft, d.h. er läuft ins Leere, weil keine Unternehmen mehr vorhanden sein werden, die kontrolliert werden können. Jugendschutz ist nur in Zusammenarbeit mit der Wirtschaft umzusetzen, nicht gegen die Wirtschaft.“


----------



## technofreak (13 August 2002)

Einzig möglicher Kommentar:

Heuchelei pur!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 August 2002)

lass mich nachdenken: das ist sowas wie ein nebenkriegsschauplatz????
ginhold und konsorten haben doch das problem mit den avs bereits ganz einfach gelöst:
bub kommt, bub sieht nackte frau, bub fängt sich dialer ein. zuerst gelangt er (bereits für teuer geld) wegen der haltezeiten auf ein paar seitchen mit fsk-16-material. dafür braucht man kein avs. geht er dann enttäuscht wieder raus, weil er an der ausweiskontrolle nicht vorbeikommt, dann haben ginhold und konsorten doch schon ihren reibach gemacht. wo hat der denn probleme??? zumal (freiwilliger selbstkontrolle sei dank?) avs ohnehin sehr rar gesät sind...


 :bigcry:


----------



## Heiko (13 August 2002)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> zumal (freiwilliger selbstkontrolle sei dank?) avs ohnehin sehr rar gesät sind...


Ich kenne keines, das wirklich funktioniert...


----------



## Rahmat (13 August 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Heiko,

ich denke es gibt keines, dass 100% funktioniert.

Aber allein die Tatsache, dass ich mir von Papa erst mal den Personalausweiß beschaffen muß o.ä. ist doch schon eine Hemmschwelle.
Ich denke es geht einfach mal darum klarzumachen: Halt, hier ist "eigentlich" für Dich Schluß, wenn Du weiter willst, mußt Du selber aktiv werden. Davon kann Dich aber im Endeffekt auch niemand abhalten.
Weiterer Schutz ist Illusion.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (13 August 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kaum.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke es geht einfach mal darum klarzumachen: Halt, hier ist "eigentlich" für Dich Schluß, wenn Du weiter willst, mußt Du selber aktiv werden. Davon kann Dich aber im Endeffekt auch niemand abhalten.
> Weiterer Schutz ist Illusion.


Ich zitiere mal wieder eines meiner Lieblingsgesetze:


> *StGB § 184 Verbreitung pornographischer Schriften*
> (1) Wer pornographische Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3)
> 1.  einer Person unter achtzehn Jahren anbietet, überläßt oder zugänglich macht,
> 2.  an einem Ort, der Personen unter achtzehn Jahren zugänglich ist oder von ihnen eingesehen werden kann, ausstellt, anschlägt, vorführt oder sonst zugänglich macht,
> ...


Da steht nix von "Hemmschwelle schaffen" oder so. Das ist eigentlich eindeutig.


----------



## Rahmat (13 August 2002)

Hi Heiko,

gut, dass Du das Gesetz zitierst, ich kenne den Wortlaut nämlich nicht.

Nach StGB §184 (1) 2. dürfte es im Internet aber eigentlich keine einzige pornographische Website geben, zumindest keine deutsche. Denn, wie Du selber schreibst gibt es keinen zuverlässigen Alterscheck. Und ich sehe auch keine Möglichkeit, dies mit den heutigen Hardwaremöglichkeiten zu realisieren. Da bräuchte man Tastaturen, die den Fingerabdruck ablesen oder biometrische Verfahren oder ähnliches. Sowas bräuchte dann jeder, der solche Dienste in Anspruch nehmen will.
Somit ist jedes Angebot im Internet Jugendlichen unter 18 Jahren zugängig.

Dazu kommt das Problem der Internationalität.

Dazu kommt das Problem, dass das Internet im Prinzip nicht kontrollierbar ist, rein vom Umfang her.

Dazu kommt in meinen Augen ein prinzipielles Problem unserer Rechtsprechung:
Das Recht kann immer nur konkrete Tatbestände greifen, z.B. bei sexuellem Mißbrauch eine bestimmte sexuelle Handlung. Ich kann mit dem Gesetz aber nie die "Energie" greifen, mit der eine Handlung gemacht wird.
Klar, das fließt dann alles in die Umstände (mildernd oder erschwerend) mit ein.
Aber ich kann immer nur das "sexuelle" festhalten, sehr schwer aber den "Mißbrauch". Der ist aber das eigentliche Übel.
Und bei dem Mißbrauch geht es immer um Machtausübung. Sexualität ist immer nur das Mittel zum Zweck. Aber diese Machtausübung ist juristisch sehr schwer zu fassen. Wenn ich zu meinem Kind sage räume Deine Schuhe auf, sonst gibt es ein paar hinter die Löffel, ist das sicher Machtausübung. Aber kein gesunder Mensch würde hier einen Machtmißbrauch sehen.
Ich kann z.B. auch niemand in den Knast schicken, weil er ein frauenverachtendes Menschenbild hat und ein entsprechendes Vokabular benutzt, obwohl das für mich oft schon sexueller Mißbrauch ist.

Anderes Beispiel:
Bonusmeilen: Franz Müntefering kann die Lufthansa und die Bildzeitung verklagen, weil sie gegen Datenschutzbestimmung verstoßen hat. Konkrete Sache, aber voll daneben. Aber die eigentliche Sauerei ist doch, wie Bild die Daten einsetzt, um gezielt den Wahlkampf zu manipulieren, indem, oh Wunder nur grüne und SPD-Politiker davon betroffen sind, was mir kein Mensch weismachen kann. Und die Lufthansa kann aus Datenschutzgründen selbst dem Bundestag keine weiteren Daten zukommen lassen. Für alle ist klar, dass massiv manipuliert wird, und dass die ganze Sache auf allen Ebenen stinkt.
D.h. das eigentliche Übel kann ich juristisch nur schwer greifen und das festhalten an formalen Gesetzen ist offensichtlich grotesk.

Ähnlich sehe ich das halt mit Gesetzen zu Sexualität und Pornografie.
Das eigentliche Übel ist die Haltung der Menschen, mit der sie etwas machen, die kann ich aber nicht greifen, also ziehe ich mich auf sexuelle manifeste "Tatsachen" zurück, die aber an der Sache oft voll vorbei gehen.

Aber zum Thema zurück:
Mit Hemmschwellen meinte ich nicht, dass der Bub sich 3 Tage Gewissensbisse macht, sondern, dass er weiß, aha jetzt muß ich an den Ausweiß meines Vaters, möglichst ohne dass er was merkt. D.h. dem Sohnemann ist bewußt geworden, dass er was macht, was eigentlich nicht so vorgesehen ist. Und das glaube ich schon, dass ihm das klar geworden ist. Mehr kann ein Altersnachweis eigentlich auch nicht erreichen, oder siehst Du das anders?

 Rahmat


----------



## dialerfucker (13 August 2002)

Hi Rahmat,

das Ding aus dem JF muss ich jetzt zwanghaft noch draufgeben (...da ging es um die Verhandlungen in Sachen Jugendschutz Juni 02)


> Tobias
> PornoPapst
> 
> Registriert seit: Aug 2000
> ...



...sehr gute Arbeit.  :evil:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 August 2002)

jaja, die computerbild-leser...   
was eine hemmschwelle durch personalausweis-id betrifft, da sehe ich auch keine: sind papas papiere außer reichweite, dann googel ich mir doch einfach eine nummer: http://www.nickles.de/c/s/26-0020-244-1.htm



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Somit ist jedes Angebot im Internet Jugendlichen unter 18 Jahren zugängig.



wenn ich ein maximum krimineller energie aufwende, ist wohl alles für irgendjemanden zugänglich, für den es gar nicht gedacht ist... das kann dann ja auch kein maßstab sein - am ende würden noch meine beate-uhse-aktien in den keller schießen...
ich sehe aber grundsätzlich ein anderes problem: in anderen lebensbereichen betrachten wir unsere kinder als besonders schützenswertes gut. wird kindesmissbrauch auch nur angedeutet, genügt der verdachtsmoment und deine kinder verschwinden im heim. das wohl des kindes steht erst mal ganz oben - unabhängig von dem, was wirklich passiert ist: http://www.pappa.com/mmdm/presse.htm

wenn unsere gerichte da so verfahren, kann man, unabhängig vom problem der internationalität, den jugendschutz im internet unmöglich einer horde pharisäer überlassen...


 :3d:


----------



## Heiko (14 August 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Lufthansa kann aus Datenschutzgründen selbst dem Bundestag keine weiteren Daten zukommen lassen. Für alle ist klar, dass massiv manipuliert wird, und dass die ganze Sache auf allen Ebenen stinkt.


Was mich daran am meisten störte ist, wie weltfremd sich ein Bundestagspräsident über geltendes Recht hinwegsetzt und die Lufthansa mit Ultimatum "auffordert", die Daten herauszugeben. Hat der Mensch keinen um sich, der sich auskennt?


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. das eigentliche Übel kann ich juristisch nur schwer greifen und das festhalten an formalen Gesetzen ist offensichtlich grotesk.


Also treten wir alle formalen Gesetze in die Tonne oder was?


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. dem Sohnemann ist bewußt geworden, dass er was macht, was eigentlich nicht so vorgesehen ist. Und das glaube ich schon, dass ihm das klar geworden ist. Mehr kann ein Altersnachweis eigentlich auch nicht erreichen, oder siehst Du das anders?


Zuerst mal: Du argumentierst den AWM in die Tasche...
Dann: wie ich das sehe ist doch erst mal Schnuppe. Fakt ist, dass wir ein Gesetz haben und das aber keinen irgendwie interessiert. Das ist doch das Drama, nicht ob das Gesetz realitätskompatibel ist. Vor allem, da das Gesetz einen echten Schutzzweck hat und nicht einen imaginären Warenverkehr o.ä. regelt.
Außerdem: Kinderporno ist auch weltweit ein Problem und nicht lösbar, so lange es Nachfrage gibt. Sollen wir deswegen hergehen und kein Verbot erlassen, nur weil es nix bringt, es nur in Deutschland zu verbieten während die Kinder in Russland und Umgebung gequält werden? Zugegeben: das Beispiel ist nicht optimal, zeigt aber IMHO die Richtung...


----------



## Heiko (14 August 2002)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> wenn unsere gerichte da so verfahren, kann man, unabhängig vom problem der internationalität, den jugendschutz im internet unmöglich einer horde pharisäer überlassen...


Der zitierte § ist auch ein bekannter Streitpunkt zwischen Gerichten und AWM, gerade weil das jeder anders sieht.


----------



## Rahmat (14 August 2002)

Hi Heiko,

mir ging es nicht darum alles zu legalisieren, sondern um zweierlei.

Erstens sollten IMHO Gesetze nicht einfach theoretisch im luftleeren Raum stehen, sondern doch irgendwie mit der Realität zu tun haben.

Zweitens das Problem:

Sexueller Mißbrauch kann z.B. einfach bloß ein schmieriger fieser Lehrer sein, der seinen Kids einfach eine unangenehme geile Stimmung reindrückt, ohne das konkret was vorfällt. Es kann auch Mißbrauch sein, wenn ich Kinder zwinge mir zur Begrüßung die Hand zu geben, wenn es mich aufgeilt. Dagegen gibt es aber kein Gesetz.

Wenn es aber z.B. zu einer sexuellen Handlung kommt, dagegen gibt es Gesetze. Ich möchte hier das (reale) Beispiel bringen, in dem eine Tochter mit ihrem Vater geschlafen hat, dies aber von der Tochter ausging. Dem Vater war das zuerst gar nicht recht. Es hat sich dann eine richtige Liebesbeziehung zwischen den beiden entwickelt.
Und es geht mir jetzt nicht darum alle Väter zu entschuldigen, die mit ihren Töchtern schlafen, sondern um das prinzipielle Problem, dass ein Gericht immer einen manifesten Tatbestand braucht. "Das ist erlaubt... und das ist verboten." Dieser Tatbestand wird dann aber oft den Umständen nicht gerecht.

Anderes Beispiel: Mein Sohn will sich unbedingt einen Porno anschauen und ich erlaube es ihm, schaue ihn vielleicht mit an und rede mit ihm hinterher darüber. Wäre für mich von der Intension her absolut legitim, vom Gesetz her aber nicht.

Und zur Sache mit dem Altersnachweis: Tatsache ist, das dieser "Nachweis" immer nur symbolischen Charakter haben kann. Vielleicht ändert sich das in Zukunft (Biometrik usw.). Aber jetzt nicht.
Dem muß der Gesetzgeber Rechnung tragen, d.h. entweder konsequent sagen, alle Pornosites sind prinzipiell verboten, oder zu sagen sie sind erlaubt, aber nur mit dem symbolischen Altersnachweis.

Damit rede ich nicht Pornobetreibern das Wort sondern spreche nur eine Tatsacha aus, auf die sich der Gesetzgeber halt irgendwie einstellen sollte.
Es bringt ja nichts zu sagen, es wäre schön, wenn es ein Nachweissystem gäbe ....

Und ich gebe Dir Recht, unter diesem Gesichtspunkt kannst Du alle Gesetze in die Tonne treten: Du sollst nicht töten- Was ist mit Hitler-Attentätern. Da kann die Menschheit froh sein, wenn die erfolgreich töten.
Es gibt einfach kein juristisches Maß für persönliche Integrität.
Und daher gibt es Gesetze. Das Problem ist aber, dass die nur einen Tatbestand greifen können. Interessant bei dem Beispiel Hitlerattentäter ist auch, dass diese sich auch überlegt haben, ob ihr Tat moralisch zu rechtfertigen ist und z.T. auch aus religiösen/kirchlichen Kreisen kamen.
D.h. ich sehe Gesetze als wichtig und richtig an, mache mir dabei aber immer klar, dass es sich immer nur um notwendige Krücken handelt, die mir keine 100% Gerechtigkeit bringen *können*.

Ein weiteres Problem sehe ich darin, dass ein derartiges Rechtssystem die Menschen prägt und geradezu züchtet. D.h. habe ich genaue Regeln, dann versucht "jeder" diese Regeln auszuloten. "Ich" übertrete die Geschwindigkeit beim Autofahren halt immer soviel, wie ich bereit bin Bußgeld zu bezahlen, unabhängig vom tatsächlichen Gefahrenpotential. Das gleiche bei der Steuer .... 
Im Prinzip die klassische mini-max und alpha-beta-Technik, wie beim Computerschach, nichts anderes.
Dann gibt es halt schneidigere, die die Grenzen etwas weiter stecken und vorsichtigere, geschicktere und ungeschicktere. Und unterschiedliche Spielplätze. Aber im Prinzip macht es keinen Unterschied.
Der Punkt, was "ich" eigentlich wirklich will und brauche geht in diesem Kalkül völlig unter.

Für Naturvölker macht es keinen Sinn Grund und Boden zu besitzen. Führe ich hierfür genaue Regeln ein, geiert plötzlich jeder nach einem möglichst großen Grundstück. Ist doch grotesk, oder?
Vorher war ich mit nichts glücklich, nachher bin ich mit einem Grundstück unglücklich. Was für ein Tausch.

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2002)

Also:

Wenn sich ein "Abzockerverband", der im Durchschnitt für eine Stunde Internet-Nutzung 111,60 Euro verlangt (entspricht 1,86 Euro / Minute), so stellt sich mir die Frage:

Interessiert den wirklich der Jugendschutz - oder geht es nur um die fetten Pfründe, die via Internet zu sichern sind?

Oder ist es die Globalisierung, die auch hier nicht halt macht?

Dann müsste ich ehrlicherweise bekennen:

Ich bin männlicher Internetnutzer, über 30 und Single.
Möglicherweise bin ich damit auch anfällig für XXX-Seiten.

Nur:
111,60 Euro / 60 Minuten Internetnutzung.
Das bedeutet ja, daß ich 10 % meines monatlichen Gehalts für lediglich 60 Minuten Internet-XXX-Nutzung verwenden würde. 

Zum einen finde ich das absolut nicht in Ordnung (Auwand und Ertrag).
Zum anderen ist unter Nutzung des www auch eine günstigere Alternative zu erzielen.

Ich habe mich - bitte steinigt mich nicht - dafür entschlossen, bei einer amerikanischen website für 75 US- Dollar - unter Eingabe meiner Kreditkartennummer - einen Zugang für 90 Tage zu erwerben. 

Jetzt mag jeder selber erwägen, um was es eigentlich den deutschen XXX-Internetanbietern geht. Ich glaube keineswegs, daß da der Jugendschutz im Vordergrund steht.

Vielmehr scheint da echt der schnelle Euro damit gemacht. 
Vor allem bei solchen Anwendern, die sich nicht sonderlich gut auskennen.


----------



## Rahmat (17 August 2002)

Hi,

Jugendschutz ist IMHO nicht Aufgabe eines Verbandes, sondern des Gesetzgebers.
Dass der nichts macht ist traurig, sehe ich aber auch mal als Tatsache.

Einzige Möglichkeit: Versuchen bei den Wahlen einfluß zu nehmen. Erfolg: fraglich.

Andere Möglichkeit: Mit den eigenen Kids über diese Thema reden.
Mißbrauch (vor allem auch im Internet) anzeigen.

Sehe ich mal als praktische Alternative.

Schimpfen finde ich gut, wenn es mir guttut, den Frust von der Seele zu schreiben. siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=663&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=45 / unten: Sozialhygiene.
Schimpfen bringt aber nichts, wenn ich mich selber nur mit der Wirklichkeit anlege und darunter leide (gleicher thread, etwas weiter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=663&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=105 zweites posting).

 Rahmat 

P.S. Wo sind die Steine?


----------

